# What will I get? How would you pair these 4 sets?



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, just came back from fetching eight new birds. None have been paired (here or there). 

Goal is to pair in 24 hours. 

I'm thinking I'd pair the following way, keep in mind, I have NO papered pedigrees to follow, so this is all the info I have. My eventual goal is to have outstanding racers, and second work into a 'black' pigeon color scheme. (Still not sure how to best get from A to B on that one, so please advise). 

What colors and markings could I expect?
Would you pair differently?

Thanks for your time!

Cock - checkered** to hen - white rump *
Cock - grizzel to hen - splash double white flights
Cock - BB to hen - single white flight 
Cock - splash** (double white flights) to hen - checkered*

** two additional bands
* one additional band

I'm going to put the best racers (additional bands) together is my thinking to create/keep a stronger racer.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you want the best racers it is really hard to tell how to mate them with out seeing them, you could be mating long distance birds to short distance. I would ask the guy you got them from how to mate them for the best results. You did say you want outstanding racers for that you have to through color to the wing and breed for quality. 

Making a team of blacks is hard to do, I would find some one that has them and buy a few pair. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=XGBoTni7mF5oqqawN88gZQ&bvm=bv.64507335,d.cWc Dennis Kuhn has already done the work and has good birds in any color you want.
Dave


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Crazy Pete said:


> If you want the best racers it is really hard to tell how to mate them with out seeing them, you could be mating long distance birds to short distance. I would ask the guy you got them from how to mate them for the best results. You did say you want outstanding racers for that you have to through color to the wing and breed for quality.
> 
> Making a team of blacks is hard to do, I would find some one that has them and buy a few pair. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=XGBoTni7mF5oqqawN88gZQ&bvm=bv.64507335,d.cWc Dennis Kuhn has already done the work and has good birds in any color you want.
> Dave


Thanks Dave, I hope this pics come out well. They were in large dog crates when I first got them home (to dark to place in the loft by our return). Anyway, I've labeled them to show what I was thinking for paring.

I had looked at Dennis's site, but was under the impression he didn't have anything black for sale when I looked, I will revisit the site. Thanks.

The fella I got these birds from wasn't a 'selective breeder' but only kept birds that raced well. So that is likely a short road to review.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well the young should look like the parents except the griz, I'm not a genetics person but there is stuff that could hide in her as far as color of the young.

If you contact Dennis he has a lot more birds than on the auction.
Dave


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

You won't get any blacks out of this bunch. I would let them pick their mates. Sometimes they know best.

Jim


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

loonecho said:


> You won't get any blacks out of this bunch. I would let them pick their mates. Sometimes they know best.
> 
> Jim


Thanks, yes, I knew I wouldn't get any blacks. I was just looking to start towards a darker pigeon and eventually add some blacks to them. Finding race birds that are great in our winds and finding their way through passes out here is not easy. That's what these particular birds do -- AND COME IN 1st in the club races... 

BTW, with 40+ MPH winds today my "Whites" came home all 100% The 'normal' pigeon out here has a hard time with this... 

So I feel I need to combine what I have out here for race birds with any coloring or spread I may wish for. 

(Winds are rarely below 15 - 20 mph, we most often have 20 - 40 mph winds. 70 -110 are not considered 'unusual" out here. What we fly in is just our version of 'norm').


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Silver wings,
Any update on who paired with whom?
If A is cock is 2nd pic, then pairing it with hen A gonna give chequers as chequer is dominant and both have it. A step towards darker pigeons


----------

